# Photo Tournament: Mountains



## Jet

> Rules:
> 
> Playing this tournament is simple:
> 
> A tournament involves 10 different member max.
> The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.
> 
> When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.
> 
> So in brief:
> 
> 
> 1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
> 2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
> 
> Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.
> 
> please could you make your pictures 800 by 600
> 
> and this tournament Will have 7 days of voting
> 
> new rules will take effect after this tournament so if you feel like debating them there is now a thread for that
> 
> and could you post your image in a URL
> 
> and you are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it



I'm looking for a picture right now, so I'll reserve a spot.

EDIT:http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3041/p1010638js0.jpg

If you host it at imageshack, they will automatically figure out what camera you used! A nice touch.


----------



## Ben

Give me a minute. I'll have a picture up soon

EDIT:

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/PDRM0588.jpg


----------



## The_Other_One

I've pretty much already lost, but here's a pic I took a while back...  This is actually a view from my parents new land in the mountains.


----------



## Punk

Which one of these should I pick?

http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458/tags/Mountains

Save me a spot


----------



## alexandergre

webbenji said:


> Which one of these should I pick?
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458/tags/Mountains
> 
> Save me a spot



I liek France, trees, Mountains


----------



## Punk

Then I would take it:

*URL:*
http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/1101854/near-villard-lans-france.jpg

Picture:


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/p1010043.jpg

Central Otago New Zealand.  I know the sky was overexposed but it makes it look bleak yet lush and green.


----------



## DrCuddles

Save me a spot please, i have one i want to use but its at home, will post it as soon i as get in



bass76 said:


> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/p1010043.jpg
> 
> Central Otago New Zealand.  I know the sky was overexposed but it makes it look bleak yet lush and green.



I like that  apart from what you pointed out, the sky is overexposed, it blurs the top of the mountains at the back and it does add more color to the rest of it 



Jet said:


> I'm looking for a picture right now, so I'll reserve a spot.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with DMC-LZ2
> 
> 
> If you host it at imageshack, they will automatically figure out what camera you used! A nice touch.



I would think that picture would be used for it's clouds as they are much more prominent in the picture rather the the mountains


----------



## Jet

DrCuddles said:


> I would think that picture would be used for it's clouds as they are much more prominent in the picture rather the the mountains



Eh, I know what you mean.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Can you hold me a spot please? I'll upload a picture tonight.

Thanks Jet!


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/P1010110.jpg


mine

Edit : new pic


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC01459.jpg

Rocky Mountains FTW!


----------



## Jet

1. Jet
2. Halian
3. The_Other_One
4. webbenji
5. bass76
6. DrCuddles
7. Emperor_nero
8. 4NGU$
9. Speedyink
10.

One last spot!
Someone claim it.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Alright thanks for waiting guys (and gals if there are any on this thread). Here's mine. 

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5102/mountainuh8.jpg
Shot at 2007-06-28


----------



## 4NGU$

why is nobody posting the pictures in links ????
thought that was a rule ??


----------



## Emperor_nero

4NGU$ said:


> why is nobody posting the pictures in links ????
> thought that was a rule ??



You're right, I didn't remember that or maybe I just didn't see it since I just skimmed the rules . 

Thanks for pointing that out, fixed mine.


----------



## 4NGU$

very nice shot btw


----------



## Emperor_nero

4NGU$ said:


> very nice shot btw



Mine? Thank you.  I like yours


----------



## Ben

Emperor_nero said:


> Mine? Thank you.  I like yours



Where in the world was your picture taken??


----------



## Emperor_nero

Halian said:


> Where in the world was your picture taken??



Oh over Oregon between Eugene and Medford. Why? You like it?


----------



## Punk

I can't wait to vote, even though I won't be here lol....


----------



## vroom_skies

lo, you too.

I'm leaving till the 7th or so.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

Emperor_nero said:


> Mine? Thank you.  I like yours



cheers 
it was taken over a year ago when i dident have my DSLR i only had a ****ing
annoying  olympus point and shoot it must have taken an minuet and a half for it to focus and take  lol 

when is this thing starting ?


----------



## Ben

Emperor_nero said:


> Oh over Oregon between Eugene and Medford. Why? You like it?



Yeah, I do!


----------



## Jet

Whenever we get the 10th person?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Halian said:


> Yeah, I do!



Thanks!


----------



## 4NGU$

My bad i thought emperor was the 10th didn't realize


----------



## Emperor_nero

4NGU$ said:


> My bad i thought emperor was the 10th didn't realize



No problem it's all good.


----------



## TFT

If your'e still short I'll put one in to make the 10

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5552/lakes20031xm7.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

cool were sorted


----------



## Shane

ok where the poll?


----------



## 4NGU$

an excellent question


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> an excellent question


hehe 

i know already who im voting


----------



## Jet

Well, I'm waiting for Dr Cuddles picture..


----------



## 4NGU$

well he had well engouh time hes probably forgot about it just open the last spot again its been 4 days since he reserved a spot


----------



## DrCuddles

Terribly sorry about not uploading a picture, my pc has been giving me gip.

Its up and running as of last night so i will definately upload my pic tonight when i get home.

Sorry again


----------



## subtle

Nice pictures guys!!
I missed another one...
but I was fighting to save all my data because my HDD failed a little...
One with all my music, pictures and films...
But it's saved!! I recovered almost everything!! 
YAY!!


----------



## Emperor_nero

DrCuddles said:


> Terribly sorry about not uploading a picture, my pc has been giving me gip.
> 
> Its up and running as of last night so i will definately upload my pic tonight when i get home.
> 
> Sorry again



No problem, I look forward to seeing it. 
Glad you're back up and running. 



subtle said:


> Nice pictures guys!!
> I missed another one...
> but I was fighting to save all my data because my HDD failed a little...
> One with all my music, pictures and films...
> But it's saved!! I recovered almost everything!!
> YAY!!



I know how that goes glad you could save almost all.


----------



## DrCuddles

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=CouchavelGreatview6.jpg

Finally, sorry about all the waiting and hassle dudes but here it is 

My entry


----------



## Ben

DrCuddles said:


> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=CouchavelGreatview6.jpg
> 
> Finally, sorry about all the waiting and hassle dudes but here it is
> 
> My entry



Very nice. Where was it taken?


----------



## DrCuddles

Halian said:


> Very nice. Where was it taken?



Meribel in France, me and my dad went on a Snowboarding holiday there, i've got so many to choose from, i radnomly picked that one because it had nice landscape at the botttom aswell


----------



## DrCuddles

Can someone poll this? please


----------



## Geoff

There was already a poll on this, and the winner was decided a while ago.


----------



## Ben

DrCuddles said:


> Can someone poll this? please



linky


----------

